# Jared's | ADA Mini-M Iwagumi ~ Blue Rams!!! *RIP*



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

This is my ADA Mini-M that i have had for like two months, my aquasoil was defective, my needle valve on my co2 was messed up, and i literally have torn it down like 4 times, but i finally got something i like now. I'm gonna fill it this week hopefully, just waiting on my tubing elbows.

Tank Specs:
ADA Mini-M
ADA Solar Mini-M Light
ADA Ryuoh Stone
ADA Power Sand Special-S
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia Powder Type
ADA Lily Pipe Mini Inflow V-1
ADA Lily Pipe Mini Outflow P-2
ADA Green Brightly Step 2 
ADA Brighty K
ADA 5mm Thermometer
Cal Aqua Labs CLIP Drop Checker
Do!Aqua Music Glass Mini 15D
Eheim 2211 with macaroni and cocoa puffs, coarse and fine pads.
Harris by Harris Group Single Stage CO2 Regulator with Clippard mouse solenoid valve, SMC AS1200 needle valve, and a 2.5 LB CO2 Tank
Hydor ETH-200 Inline Heater
Glass Top

Flora:
HC Cuba Hemianthus Callitrichoides 
Ludwigia Repens 

Fauna:
Pair of German Blue Ram Cichlids
Zebra Nerite Snail
Ramshorn Snails 


*Tank as of 12/11/11:*












On to picturas. 

Tank as of 10/11/11






























My HC Waiting to go in...









Where i keep my filter and CO2, pretty awesome desk.









Thanks for looking! Feedback Appreciated!!!! Yes, i went a little crazy with ADA....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Thats a very nice and complete nano set. All that glass looks makes it look like a mad scientist lab kit. The new logo looks futuristic.


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks nice!
Can't wait to see it with plants.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! so quick question because hopefully i can fill it tomorrow, how do i fill it without disrupting the substrate, i've heard of newspaper but doesn't that get all soggy?


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

I put a dinner plate in my aquarium and slowly poured water on it.
Substrate got messed up a bit, but it hardly noticeable.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard of using garbage bags or the little supermarket bags.

Have to agree that new logo looks really nice.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

very nice is that a black solar?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

10gfornow, wouldn't your 2211 need a P-1 inflow for the lily? The 10mm out vs the 13mm out.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

shrimpnmoss no i did a little DIY kinda thing so it works with the lily i have.:biggrin: i'll take a pic of it later.

Well i started a dry start on it today, will try to get pics of it but it is really humid in there so the glass is all foggy. my filter elbows still haven't come so i can't fill the tank until they do, but a dry start will allow the hc enough time to firmly root itself, i think i'll dry start it for two weeks.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey...this update is WORTHLESS without pics...j/k....

can't wait to see it going....that mini solar has to be the sexiest desk lamp ever.....i want to buy one and retro fit it with two strips of LEDs....maybe when I have 3 Benjamins laying around one day...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

yea they are kinda expensive haha but it looks so clean! 

pics of the dry start, i have since added more hc to hopefully speed the process up. my tubing elbows still have not arrived, i need some does anyone know of a person who will make them for me? i think i'm just going to dry start it until i have a nice lawn. maybe until mid-september?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

so let me just make sure for the dry start, i do not need to dose anything into the water for spraying right? just regular tap water is good?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*End of Week 3 DSM*

have some good growth on the HC, the browning is from it being in the bowl for 4 weeks before it without light and CO2, but it's becoming rooted really well and is starting to take off. I am pretty sure i'm either gonna have CPDs in here or OEBTs still haven't decided yet.










some moss growing on the rocks:









close up of growth:









some plant that hitch hiked in on the rock in probably a seed


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looking good...keep up the updates


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

I would kill for that tank, maybe


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Get some CPDs. I'm in love with them because they look like mini brook trout.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

i filled it today, pics after i do a water change on sunday.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Filled up!*

Here are some pics of it filled, couldn't let the HC go longer on dry start. but it looks so clear it's crazy, got the HC pearling too. :bounce:


















































Thanks for looking! Comments, Criticism, and questions or whatver are welcome! :icon_mrgr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on filling the tank, looks great


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks great!
Any ideas what kind of live species you will add? 

Keep us update dude


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

well i saw these little red fish with black dots in the middle of their body at a pet shop a few weeks back so i think it will be either those or CPDs. I wanna get the smallest fish i can so i can get a lot of them and it will make the tank look bigger, does anyone know the name of those red fish? They weren't any bigger than a small RCS. I'm also open to recommendations for fish but they gotta be small and colorful. 


edit: oh they were either dwarf, chili, or phoenix rasboras, i think they were phoenix rasboras.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

wow, that looks great! how long was your photoperiod during your dry start? i just started an 11.4 mr aqua, dry start method, with hc. so far its been going for a week, with an 8 hour photoperiod. i noticed a little bit of growth, but heard that upping the photoperiod to 12 hours would really help. so i adjusted my timers yesterday to a 12 hour period, we'll see how this next week goes. im misting it every morning, and have the water just below the substrate. cling wrap over the top as well.

thanks for sharing your progress!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just curious if you have any other pictures of the black mini solar...


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

10galfornow said:


> well i saw these little red fish with black dots in the middle of their body at a pet shop a few weeks back so i think it will be either those or CPDs. I wanna get the smallest fish i can so i can get a lot of them and it will make the tank look bigger, does anyone know the name of those red fish? They weren't any bigger than a small RCS. I'm also open to recommendations for fish but they gotta be small and colorful.
> 
> 
> edit: oh they were either dwarf, chili, or phoenix rasboras, i think they were phoenix rasboras.


Hum you're probably talking about "Mosquito Rasbora" aka Boraras Brigittae or it could be Galaxy Rasbora. They are beautiful fish indeed. But those fishes are really shy and live in middle of tank and they won't hesitate to JUMP up suicide when water level is too high. You need to build a net or glass... 

:icon_cool


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is looking great.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

Really looks good! I love the moss that's starting to grow on the rocks.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

beedee said:


> wow, that looks great! how long was your photoperiod during your dry start? i just started an 11.4 mr aqua, dry start method, with hc. so far its been going for a week, with an 8 hour photoperiod. i noticed a little bit of growth, but heard that upping the photoperiod to 12 hours would really help. so i adjusted my timers yesterday to a 12 hour period, we'll see how this next week goes. im misting it every morning, and have the water just below the substrate. cling wrap over the top as well.
> 
> thanks for sharing your progress!


I had mine on for 14 hours, might have been a little long because i had some algae forming, 12 hours should be good i would think.



Craigthor said:


> Just curious if you have any other pictures of the black mini solar...


It's just a regular one not black 


aquaquang said:


> Hum you're probably talking about "Mosquito Rasbora" aka Boraras Brigittae or it could be Galaxy Rasbora. They are beautiful fish indeed. But those fishes are really shy and live in middle of tank and they won't hesitate to JUMP up suicide when water level is too high. You need to build a net or glass...
> 
> :icon_cool


Where can i get a glass top for it? i actually wanted to get one.

Thanks everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Update Week 3*

So tank seems to be running smooth so far i do have a little bit of Diatoms i think but i should just let them be? Otos will eat them once i get them in there i think. The HC carpet has almost filled in, i'm thinking i might add a small bit of java moss on the main rock but I don't know. 

Picture Tiem!

FTS 





























Pearling HC










The lone RCS that found it's way into the tank












Time Lapse 

8/6/11









8/21/11 Dry Start Start









9/5/11 DSM









9/25/11 Tank Filled









And Today 10/11/11 










Thanks for looking. Comments/criticism/anything welcome! :icon_mrgr :icon_mrgr :icon_mrgr


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks great


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

love it!

now that it is filled, what have you been dosing?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> looks great


thanks!


shrimpnmoss said:


> looks awesome!


Thank you!


beedee said:


> love it!
> 
> now that it is filled, what have you been dosing?


Hey thanks! So far all I've been dozing has been brighty k, on Friday though ill change that to brighty k and green brightly step 1. I'm following the nature aquarium set up guide by Ada, so I'm currently also doing a lot of major water changes, but that will change on Friday as well. 
:biggrin:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

quick stoking question, would 9-11 rasboras, 2 amanos, and 1 nerite overload tha tank? currently in it are some ramshorns, a lone RCS, and an amano female. I'll have a fuller update tomorrow hopefully.:red_mouth


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Little Teaser Shot


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Very nice. I vote no on the Java moss


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

aXio said:


> Very nice. I vote no on the Java moss


I'll second that vote, those rocks are nice and they will be completly covered in moss if you go that route, it might start slow but once it starts it will grow like a weed.

Len


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Bum bum bum*

So I got a pair of German Blue Rams for the tank instead of anything else. They seem to be doing fine so far. At least the one (Male? donno) is looking really healthy, he/she is chasing the other he/she and that one is stressed out fins all messed up I think it might die soon i hope not but i don't know.




My Tanks Specs:
ADA Mini-M
ADA Solar Mini-M Light
ADA Ryuoh Stone
ADA Power Sand Special-S
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia Powder Type
ADA Lily Pipe Mini Inflow V-1
ADA Lily Pipe Mini Outflow P-2
ADA Green Brightly Step 2 One Squirt Once a Day
ADA Brighty K One Squirt Once a Day
ADA 5mm Thermometer
Cal Aqua Labs CLIP Drop Checker
Do!Aqua Music Glass Mini 15D
Eheim 2211 with macaroni and cocoa puffs, coarse and fine pads.
Harris by Harris Group Single Stage CO2 Regulator with Clippard mouse solenoid valve, SMC AS1200 needle valve, and a 2.5 LB CO2 Tank
Hydor ETH-200 Inline Heater
Glass Top

Flora:
HC Cuba Hemianthus Callitrichoides 
Ludwigia Repens 

Fauna:
Pair of German Blue Ram Cichlids
Zebra Nerite Snail
Ramshorn Snails 

Once Weekly 20%-40% water change.
Trim HC Every three weeks.



Can anyone identify the sexes on the rams please?





Number 1. I believe a male, am I correct?






















Number 2. I think female, but i really don't know.















Some FTS































Some Pearling












Ram and Nerite














Thanks for looking! :biggrin:


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats a pretty small tank for that pair, it's should be at least 15 gallons. But it looks great!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

they seem to be getting along fine :smile:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

any luck on identification anyone?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Christ that is one huge Nerite!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

may this tank rest in peace.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> may this tank rest in peace.


continuum:
Rest In Peace MINI-M. It had a good run. :frown: hopefully i will be able to bring it back in the future. 

The Tank in it's all it's glory, RIP


----------



## esab (Apr 26, 2010)

10galfornow said:


> continuum:
> Rest In Peace MINI-M. It had a good run. :frown: hopefully i will be able to bring it back in the future.
> 
> The Tank in it's all it's glory, RIP


 
How did the rams work out? I'm thinking about getting a pair for my 14g Biocube?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry to hear about the rams, did you ever set it back up?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thinking about taking it to Montreal with me


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Forgot to say, I went on vacation and the CO2 messed up. Exploded the tank pretty much. Gassed out everything, horrible algae, even killed the HC. The tank will be revived soon. Currently just storing everything because I'm moving.


----------

